# Chen Style - Applications, Standing and Form



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2008)

Chen Xiao Wang Applications

Chen Xiao Wang teaches standing

Chen Xiaowang Explosive Demo from 2003


----------



## East Winds (Jul 26, 2008)

Xue Sheng,

Yes, three excellent clips thanks. However I must say the translation on the middle clip (the Zhan Zhuang one) was pretty dire!!:shrug:  Its like the one featured on Yang Zhen Duo's second set of videos. A straight translation by someone who has no knowledege of the subject matter. However, that aside, excellent clip
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2008)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Yes, three excellent clips thanks. However I must say the translation on the middle clip (the Zhan Zhuang one) was pretty dire!!:shrug: Its like the one featured on Yang Zhen Duo's second set of videos. A straight translation by someone who has no knowledege of the subject matter. However, that aside, excellent clip
> 
> ...


 
I know on one of Chen Zhenglei's DVDs the english transalation is pretty sad and what is even funnier is the english subtitles are correct while the english being spoken is not.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 26, 2008)

Chen Xiao Wang is coming to My area. My teacher hosts him here. So I will be seeing him in Oct.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Chen Xiao Wang is coming to My area. My teacher hosts him here. So I will be seeing him in Oct.


 
I have on many occasions considered taking the trip to Manhattan to go to one of his seminars that is hosted by his student Ren Guangyi, but then I have on many occasions considered going to Manhattan to train with Ren Guangyi too. But sadly it is about 3.5 hours form me.

Please let me know how it goes, Chen has always been my favorite style of all the Taiji styles


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 27, 2008)

If I can get a picture of him  holding a Mad magazine I can get free Mad magazines for a year!! I think he is coming down Oct. My teacher said he is going over old frame and new frame and something else I wasn't paying attention I do that sometimes and get yelled at for it.


----------



## marlon (Sep 28, 2008)

XS can you post a few 'essentials' of Chen taiji as you have come to understand it.  things that are important in the practice and learning of this style of taiji?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2008)

marlon said:


> XS can you post a few 'essentials' of Chen taiji as you have come to understand it. things that are important in the practice and learning of this style of taiji?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Marlon

I really can't post much more at this time than I already have here

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67103/#15 (post #15)

I am still pretty much trying to understand the form from the perspective I previously posted as Chen Zhenglei put it. I may have done Chen Laojia Yilu many years ago but I stopped training it many years ago as well and I truly feel I am very much a beginner at Chen and I have a lot to learn and unlearn. Also the version of Laojia Yilu I first learned was older and slightly longer than the one generally taught today so it was a little different. And what I am now learning is the Laojia Yilu taught by the Chen family today.

Sorry I could not be of more help here.


----------



## marlon (Oct 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Marlon
> 
> I really can't post much more at this time than I already have here
> 
> ...


 


XS you are always very helpful.  Forgive me, i forgot about the posted response and have not studied it sufficiently.  Forgive my seeming ingratitude, i appreciate your answers very much.  Thank you again

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Tai G (Nov 24, 2008)

If you haven't seen it yet, this is a really nice little mini history of Chen Taiji and outline of training. It is a clip from Jose Figueroa's Chan Si Gong (silk reeling training) video series from Dragondoor.




peace


----------



## furtom (Nov 25, 2008)

Tai G said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, this is a really nice little mini history of Chen Taiji and outline of training. It is a clip from Jose Figueroa's Chan Si Gong (silk reeling training) video series from Dragondoor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was interesting. Some of those stepping motions look unusual to me, but I have no experience with Chen Style.

On the other hand, the videos at the top of this thread are breathtaking.


----------

